
The true meaning of the hipster beard, according to an evolutionary biologist - imartin2k
https://qz.com/971168/why-hipsters-love-beards-according-to-an-evolutionary-biologist/
======
cobbzilla
I found the definitive book on hipster beards, but it's out of print ;) [1]

[1] [http://liartownusa.tumblr.com/post/149852327245/im-a-man-
now...](http://liartownusa.tumblr.com/post/149852327245/im-a-man-now-daddy-
ive-grown-oh-so-many)

